Ask HN: What software needs would you outsource? - audace
======
hacknat
Anything where I have a well-defined thing that I want, but I don't have the
talent or expertise to do it myself. For me that's design work, but for you it
could be setting up a database, creating a kernel module, etc. I view
outsourcing as a way to save money in the long term, but good outsourcing
should cost a lot up front. If you're looking to save money _right now_ by
outsourcing, you are probably going to get what you pay for.

------
Madawar
Probably anything that needs Photoshop and any fronted design that I cant just
use a bootstrap theme

------
bizzleDawg
I've been considering outsourcing the creation specific ReactJS (and react
native) components where the interfaces/state can be defined by me.

------
dorfuss
Integration if you don't know the system you have to integrate with. Establish
some sort of a protocol (simple example: passing xml data), ask what this
other system needs as input. The rest of integration I'd outsource.

